# tiger, tiscali & sagem 800 usb modem



## jben.net (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning,

I've just upgraded my girlfriends mum's partner's macmini to Tiger, and now his Tiscali broadband connection is up the spout. I've had a good look online (and read posts here), installed the latest drivers (that weren't available on the shoddy sagem web site) but I'm still gtting the same problem.

The modem appears to be unplugged (via USB), it's not, but in 'network port configurations' in Network prefs the port is visible, but greyed out and unselectedable.

I've done the usual like repair disk perms to no avail.

I'm tempted to get him to buy an Ethernet ADSL modem (or try to get Tiscali to send him one) but would also like to be able to fix this.

Anyone got any reccomendations for an ethernet modem?

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## bobw (Nov 16, 2005)

Go to this page;

http://lgsagem.free.fr/drivers_fast800.htm

Download this file  -  'MX 3.0.3 INT'

and try it.


----------



## rcarring (Nov 21, 2005)

I have an Imac with a dead ethernet port. Is it possible under any version of Mac OSX to get it to recognise an ethernet port on USB plugged into one of the Imac's USB ports? I did find that System profiler under 10.2.8 saw a USB modem but the OS itself gave no option for configuration.


----------



## jayball (Dec 10, 2005)

I had exactly the same problem. Downloading the new driver didn't solve it in itself. However the step-by-step at 

http://lgsagem.free.fr/installation_fast800_macosx4_UK.htm 

did.

Hope it works for you (and others).

BTW the Sagem is the only thing I've found so far that can totally crash OSX. I'll be ditching it as soon as I can.

J


----------



## smiffy07 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

I know this thread is a tad old but I thought I would re-open it as I am having a very similar problem. I have a Sagem F@st 800 which will not work! Well I have followed the instructions in the link above and everything seems to install fine how ever the modem is not being detected as a network port.

I am running an intel G5 with 10.4.8, does anyone know of a compatibility issue with the sagem modems and intel machines?

Thanks


----------

